# Have you ever noticed that every law firm commercial has the same phone number sound?



## Rap Daniel (Feb 18, 2020)

Every commercial for every law firm I've ever seen uses the same sound when they show you their phone number. What's that about?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2020)

same reason why elder scrolls guards have the same voice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2020)

They're all working together? Send this to the conspiracy theories thread- we might be onto something XD


----------

